# About twelve miles from the lake -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got out for maybe an hour & a half.
Doesn't take much to make me happy, one fish will do.
Better than watching the Browns.
Black jig & bobber tipped with a little piece o'shrimp again.
Nice female, dang if she didn't look spawned out. Maybe just not well fed.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a male who hasn't developed a kype


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

kapposgd said:


> That's a male who hasn't developed a kype


Surely it'll develop over the next 6 miles.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

If it was a spawned out female it would have rosy red colored cheeks. They don't spawn before that happens - sometimes they do change back to chrome after spawning on their way back to the lake. But when that happens theyre all beat up from spawning. That one is in good shape


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of fish biologists on this site lol looks like a fresh fish that has not developed eggs yet to me


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Surely it'll develop over the next 6 miles.



Lol!!


I'm still guessing it was a female, but who knows?


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Lol!!
> 
> 
> I'm still guessing it was a female, but who knows?


What's a steelhead post without a little ball-busting??

Good to see people starting to get into them pretty good around OH.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> If it was a spawned out female it would have rosy red colored cheeks.


I think that happens to my wife too, lol!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a dam fish... Beat up from trying to get past it?


----------



## doubleheader (May 13, 2005)

Hey Creekcrawler, Where did you get that bobber? I have been looking for one like that. Thanks


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> I think that happens to my wife too, lol!


Lmao!!


Hey thats the ole weighted styro bobber, I have a few of those. Since went to thill clip ons, no spring, rubber sleeve only.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Doubleheader - Racetech's right, it's one of them old school stryofoam bobbers with the lead pin. Think I got them at Kastaway Kulis' over in Bedford.
They've got some new management there, starting to stock more gear,
And, they DO have spawn sacs.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ballast - the dam is about river mile 20 from the lake.
Don't think this one made it that far. Pretty silver and not beat up yet.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure where your at, but Karan Shop in Geneva has a ton of them in different sizes.


----------



## doubleheader (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Creekcrawler and Racetech, found them at Miller Rod & Gun on sale.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I ordered all my high-end floats from fish USA.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

12 miles eh? Stop giving away the spots. We hooked into a few about two miles up by the steel beams. Been good to me this year


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

doubleheader said:


> Hey Creekcrawler, Where did you get that bobber? I have been looking for one like that. Thanks



Nearly any mom/pop bait store carries those(they are a relatively "local" product(developed by a gentleman who lived within sight of Wft. Lake)-you will not ever find them in a big outdoor store). When they first came out, I would buy them by the "bagful"! Check a few locals out, you will find them.


----------

